# Where can I get a good lasagne & chips in Brixton this dinnertime?



## Onket (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## rutabowa (Jul 26, 2011)

Star Cafe on Amhurst Road if the question didn't include "Brixton" in it.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 26, 2011)

Onket said:


>


 
Is that lunch dinner or supper dinner?

Lasagne & chips is what I always have at the cafe in Brockwell Hall. It's no frills mind...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Some good suggestions here - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...d-lasagne-amp-chips-in-Brixton-this-lunchtime


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, not really. There was one suggestion on that thread and I went there today and they don't do lasagne.

Rushy- Where is 'the cafe in Brockwell Hall'?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

in Brockwell Hall?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

Have you updated that thread to reflect your failure?


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah, I see- http://www.brockwellpark.com/BHall/BHall.htm 

Bit far for me to go there & back within the hour I get for me dinner break.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Have you updated that thread to reflect your failure?


 
bluestreak's failure, you mean?

And no, that thread is dead.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 26, 2011)

You're having lasagne & chips at lunchtime _and_ dinnertime?!


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2011)

No.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 26, 2011)

Good to know.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

How was it?


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 26, 2011)

Onket said:


> bluestreak's failure, you mean?
> 
> And no, that thread is dead.


 
my failure?  not my fault if you want the wrong dinner.


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> my failure?  not my fault if you want the wrong dinner.


 
You told me they do lasagne, and they don't.

I went home and the missus had cooked it for tea, anyway.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## EastEnder (Jul 27, 2011)

Onket said:


> I went home and the missus had cooked it for tea, anyway.


lunch, dinner _and_ tea?!? seriously dude, there is such a thing as too much lasagne...


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2011)

Truly hilarious stuff as ever, EE.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 27, 2011)

HTH


----------



## Onket (Jul 27, 2011)

Obviously it doesn't. What an odd thing to say.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 27, 2011)

The weatherspoons past the station might do it - from the microwave


----------



## Onket (Jul 28, 2011)

'good'


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2011)

Was the missus' lasagne and chips nice?


----------



## Onket (Jul 28, 2011)

Lovely.

No chips though, apologies for not making that clear.


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/52/1500411/restaurant/Brixton/Semas-Cafe-London

Why didn't anyone tell me about this place?

You lot are useless.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 5, 2011)

Onket said:


> http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/52/1500411/restaurant/Brixton/Semas-Cafe-London
> 
> Why didn't anyone tell me about this place?
> 
> You lot are useless.



is it good?


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah. The slice of lasagne could have been bigger, but as a whole the plate of chips, lasagne & salad was enough to fill me up. Looks like they have a decent range of set breakfasts too. I will be going back.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 5, 2011)

It's odd how having a salad really is an important part of lasagne and chips. Burger and chips, I wouldn't think a salad was intrinsically necessary, pie and chips definitely no, but lasagne, definitely yes.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it still £5.50 in there?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 6, 2011)

chips no, ffs. Lasagne is all cheese, carbs etc., you don't need to pile chips on there as well you fat bastard


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 6, 2011)

you don't need to but my god its nice if a little unhealthy 

Perfect grub for this kind of weather.


----------



## hmmph (Sep 6, 2011)

I noticed San Marino does Lasagna...


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> chips no, ffs. Lasagne is all cheese, carbs etc., you don't need to pile chips on there as well you fat bastard



Groundbreaking stuff there, well done.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 6, 2011)

Onket said:


> Groundbreaking stuff there, well done.


i think you should pile on the chips.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, for those who seem to have missed it-



The slice of lasagne could have been bigger, but as a whole the plate of chips, lasagne & salad was enough to fill me up.​


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 9, 2011)

mmm, I quite fancy that today. Possibly with a big mug of builders tea.

Welcome to Autumn.


----------



## Winot (Sep 9, 2011)

To continue the groundbreaking nature of this thread, I had a good (though naturally overpriced) lasagna & chips at London Zoo on Wednesday.

Strongly disapprove of salad though.  Baked beans FTW.


----------



## London_Calling (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes, salad seems unnecessarily healthy. Prob better to inc. a doorstop of crusty buttered bread.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 9, 2011)

This is not Brixton-related but it is lasagne & chips related. Inspired by this thread and because I do like a nice lasagne & chips and I was hungry, I went for the first time to the Pronto Grill Bar on the corner of Great Peter Street and Strutton Ground in Victoria. The salad looked as if it had been made several days previously. One taste told me that this was very likely. Horrid. The lasagne looked good and it was generous. The overriding flavour was of vinegar. Horrid. The chips were a bit pallid but were OK. The mug of tea was very good though. Overall, a rip-off at £6.15 in total and a bitter disappointment.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, and the service was surly.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2011)

Also not Brixton related, but the other day I had a lasagne & chips (and peas) at that place inbetween the Barclays and the Post Office, opposite Kennington Park.

I do not recommend it. It was one of those £1 microwave lasagnes, with decent enough chips (to be fair to them) and hard peas. How can you get frozen peas wrong, I ask you?!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 17, 2011)

Onket said:


> Ok, for those who seem to have missed it-
> 
> The slice of lasagne could have been bigger, but as a whole the plate of chips, lasagne & salad was enough to fill me up.​



From where?


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2011)

See post #25.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> This is not Brixton-related but it is lasagne & chips related. Inspired by this thread and because I do like a nice lasagne & chips and I was hungry, I went for the first time to the Pronto Grill Bar on the corner of Great Peter Street and Strutton Ground in Victoria. The salad looked as if it had been made several days previously. One taste told me that this was very likely. Horrid. The lasagne looked good and it was generous. The overriding flavour was of vinegar. Horrid. The chips were a bit pallid but were OK. The mug of tea was very good though. Overall, a rip-off at £6.15 in total and a bitter disappointment.


i am surprised you got anything after seeing the salad.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 19, 2011)

It was lunchtime and I don't do breakfast so I was ravenous. I also have limited time. I didn't see anything until it was plonked on the table on front of me. With a scowl.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2011)

I had lasagne at Brockwell Hall today.... flavour was nice enough, but needed a magnifying glass to find the meat . This was my first lasagne of the year


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 3, 2011)

Mince is usually pretty small biddly.  Cos it's been minced.


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 3, 2011)

My girlfriend and I shared a Waitrose (bloody middle classes changing Brixton for the worse, etc.) lasange last night and it was very good.

The downside was that we had it with roasted vegetables when chips obviously would've been better.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> Mince is usually pretty small biddly. Cos it's been minced.


 there wasn't much mince... not like the pic in the OP or how I make my lasagne


----------



## Onket (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone know if The Phoenix does lasagne?


----------



## Roly (Oct 8, 2011)

Onket said:


> Anyone know if The Phoenix does lasagne?


Phoenix doesn't do lasagne  but Steve's cafe does a good one, but its up in Herne Hill, on the road that goes away along the side of Brockewell park, next to "Oley's Fish thing"


----------



## Roly (Oct 8, 2011)

lasagne chips +salad + tea at steve's is under £6


----------



## Onket (Oct 13, 2011)

Onket said:


> http://www.urbanspoon.com/r/52/1500411/restaurant/Brixton/Semas-Cafe-London
> 
> Why didn't anyone tell me about this place?
> 
> You lot are useless.



This is my new favourite caff in Brixton, by the way.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2012)

What time does Sema's cafe shut?

Edit - 4pm


----------



## Onket (Apr 26, 2012)

I've only ever been there for dinner, which is never as late as 4pm.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2012)

It was good food and great value. To be honest there was SO many chips they were hard to keep on the plate and left a few. 

Bacon was unusually excellent for a cheap cafe, not too many beans, perfect eggs, mushrooms and bread/toast. Sausage was not of a high quality but acceptable 

Sign on the door said open till 8pm but I called before we went and they said 4pm so unsure.


----------



## Onket (Apr 26, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it.

They do serve the classic 'caff sausage of dubious quality' there, but to be honest I'd never want it any other way.

It's not the Captain's table on the QE2.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 26, 2012)

Tbh I feel that if it's not a dubious quality sausage, it's not a proper caff.  Sometimes you just want utter filth


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> They do serve the classic 'caff sausage of dubious quality' there, but to be honest I'd never want it any other way. It's not the Captain's table on the QE2.



Yep. The right way. Proper cafe tables. Only have the Sun and Star newspapers and happy staff. Food piping hot and to the table in 10 minutes max.


----------



## Dan U (May 12, 2012)

I know it's not Brixton but I ate this at the Horniman Museum Cafe at lunchtime today and thought of you Onket... 

It was very nice, if a bit dear at 6.50.

 My mate got a bigger bit of lasagne than me so they went a bit mad on the chips i think


----------



## kittyP (May 12, 2012)

Lasagna and chips so should not go together but boy do they.
I want that lunch Dan U


----------



## Dan U (May 12, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Lasagna and chips so should not go together but boy do they.
> I want that lunch Dan U



Absolutely. 

They do a butternut squash lasagne too if you are that way inclined 

Quite a nice cafe as it goes on a sunny day.


----------



## kittyP (May 12, 2012)

Dan U said:
			
		

> Absolutely.
> 
> They do a butternut squash lasagne too if you are that way inclined
> 
> Quite a nice cafe as it goes on a sunny day.



May have to go down there sometime soon


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Lasagna and chips so should not go together but boy do they.
> I want that lunch Dan U


 
Of course they should! Unless the lasagne actually fills the plate, what are you going to have to fill you up? Bread?


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2012)

Dan U said:


> I know it's not Brixton but I ate this at the Horniman Museum Cafe at lunchtime today and thought of you Onket...
> 
> It was very nice, if a bit dear at 6.50.
> 
> My mate got a bigger bit of lasagne than me so they went a bit mad on the chips i think


 
Good work Mr U. Don't think 6.50 is too bad really, it is a museum after all.

I've got an annual pass to get in to the aquarium there. Have taken my daughter a few times- she loves it.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Of course they should! Unless the lasagne actually fills the plate, what are you going to have to fill you up? Bread?



Chips? 
Salad? 
Crusty bread? 

All acceptable sides to a lasagne. How about new potatoes, I enjoyed those with a lasagne once.


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2012)

I do like a decent new potato, has to be said.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I do like a decent new potato, has to be said.



We agree on something


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2012)

Pretty sure we've agreed on many things.

So there.


----------



## Onket (May 12, 2012)

Dan U said:


> I know it's not Brixton but I ate this at the Horniman Museum Cafe at lunchtime today and thought of you Onket...


 
By the way, what's that poncy looking stuff in the top left of the pic?

Looks quite palatable.


----------



## kittyP (May 12, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> By the way, what's that poncy looking stuff in the top left of the pic?
> 
> Looks quite palatable.



Looks like pesto on mozzarella to me.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 12, 2012)

Every time I go past a cafe that has lasagne and chips on the board outside, I think of this thread, now.


----------



## kittyP (May 12, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> Every time I go past a cafe that has lasagne and chips on the board outside, I think of this thread, now.



Every time I go past a cafe that has lasagna and chips on the board out side I think "yummmmmmmmm".


----------



## Winot (May 12, 2012)

Dan U said:


> I know it's not Brixton but I ate this at the Horniman Museum Cafe at lunchtime today



The staff there are fantastically friendly and helpful too.


----------



## Dan U (May 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> By the way, what's that poncy looking stuff in the top left of the pic?
> 
> Looks quite palatable.


 
Mrs U had Italian Mezze. Mozerrella stuffed peppers, olives, sun wotsited tomatoes, bread and all that kind of stuff. was £6.50 as well.

also, i posted that pic from my phone, didn't realise it would be so big 

you should def grab a bite next time you take the nipper for a visit


----------



## Dan U (May 12, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Every time I go past a cafe that has lasagne and chips on the board outside, I think of this thread, now.


 
i felt a bit of knobber explaining to my friends who don't use urban or forums that i was taking a picture of my lunch to post on the internet!


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Every time I go past a cafe that has lasagne and chips on the board outside, I think of this thread, now.


 
It would be more helpful if you posted where you saw lasagne and chips on the board outside (if in Brixton).

Also- I see Express Cafe in Brixton Market does lasagne & chips. How is it that nobody knew this when I posted this thread? It's taken me almost a year and I have found Semas and Express myself now.

You lot are bloody useless.


----------



## Corax (Jul 10, 2012)

Pasta *and* potatoes?  WTF is _wrong_ with you people?


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

Corax said:


> Pasta *and* potatoes? WTF is _wrong_ with you people?


 
Read the thread, you fucking cretin.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> Also- I see Express Cafe in Brixton Market does lasagne & chips. How is it that nobody knew this when I posted this thread? It's taken me almost a year and I have found Semas and Express myself now.


I'm crap at noticing new signs above premises. What were they called before?


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm crap at noticing new signs above premises. What were they called before?


 
They look like they've been there a fairly long time. Not one of the new poncey places.

Apologies, btw, to Cliffite, who provided this excellent piece of information, but sadly on the wrong thread-



Cliffite said:


> This is a bit late but Express cafe in the market is the best stop for cheap, big Lasagne (with salad & chips). Also for big baked potatoes. crap tea though...


 
Mein Gott. I would have known about the place TEN MONTHS ago. I blame that _Eastender_.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 10, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm crap at noticing new signs above premises. What were they called before?


 
Am sure they've been there for years...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I have found Semas and Express



Which is better? Taking quality, quantity, price, seat comfort and travelling distance into account of course.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

I've not been inside Express yet.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

Where in the market is Express?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

Here apparently

http://www.localstore.co.uk/store/481643/the-express-cafe/london/


----------



## Kanda (Jul 10, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Where in the market is Express?


 
If you come in the entrance by Rosie's, I think it's straight ahead.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 10, 2012)

Given that I don't live in Brixton any more, lasagne and chips reviews from my area would seem to be potentially derailing, though I did have lasagne chips and beans at the Café Rest on Goldhawk Road a couple of weeks ago. (Fairly average lasagne but a good size and heavy on the meat rather than on the pasta; large quantities of decent chips. More of a filling-up than a gourmet experience.)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

Kanda said:


> If you come in the entrance by Rosie's, I think it's straight ahead.


Oh, Ergen's!


----------



## peterkro (Jul 10, 2012)

That map is bollocks,it's inside Granville directly opposite the short exit to Coldharbour lane.Foods awful local 'ner do wells hang out there,stay away from my cafe with your fixies and ting.


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Given that I don't live in Brixton any more, lasagne and chips reviews from my area would seem to be potentially derailing, though I did have lasagne chips and beans at the Café Rest on Goldhawk Road a couple of weeks ago. (Fairly average lasagne but a good size and heavy on the meat rather than on the pasta; large quantities of decent chips. More of a filling-up than a gourmet experience.)


 
I did say '(if in Brixton)' tbf.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

peterkro said:


> That map is bollocks,it's inside Granville directly opposite the short exit to Coldharbour lane.Foods awful local 'ner do wells hang out there,stay away from my cafe with your fixies and ting.


 
Well I did say "apparently"


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

Ergen's (aka Express, apparently) isn't in Granville


----------



## Kanda (Jul 10, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Ergen's (aka Express, apparently) isn't in Granville


 
No.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 10, 2012)

15-17 Market row.I've been eating there for years,although I must say whether it's called the "Express cafe" I've no idea.Used to have sexually ambiguous waiter who was great,departed a while ago to Northhampton,now has eastern European woman who is getting into the swing of things.Cook knows my order (always the same and a bit eccentric) by heart.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

peterkro said:


> 15-17 Market row.I've been eating there for years,although I must say whether it's called the "Express cafe" I've no idea.Used to have sexually ambiguous waiter who was great,departed a while ago to Northhampton,now has eastern European woman who is getting into the swing of things.Cook knows my order (always the same and a bit eccentric) by heart.


 
What's eccentric about your order then?


----------



## Corax (Jul 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> Read the thread, you fucking cretin.


Wow.  You're a bit of a cunt really aren't you?  Well done.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

Corax said:


> Wow. You're a bit of a cunt really aren't you? Well done.


 
That's Onket being polite


----------



## peterkro (Jul 10, 2012)

Cheese Omelette,chips,fried fresh Toms,three slices of crusty bread and butter (chip butties) and two mugs of tea.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Cheese Omelette,chips,fried fresh Toms,three slices of crusty bread and butter (chip butties) and two mugs of tea.


 
3 slices of crusty bread is definitely odd


----------



## peterkro (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't live in Brixton full-time often it's a couple of months since I was in last,they still know straight away.


----------



## Corax (Jul 10, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's Onket being polite


Onket being a grumpy killjoy I'm used to.  Onket being needlessly unpleasant isn't his usual form though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

You shouldn't eat chips with lasagne


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't you start, OU


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

And salad should be served separately


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Dan U (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You shouldn't eat chips with lasagne


 
madness

look at my picture earlier in the thread. chips and lasagne based goodness.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

It looks totally wrong. It IS totally wrong!


----------



## Dan U (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It looks totally wrong. It IS totally wrong!


 
but it is also SO right!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Nah! Chips are only appropriate with a very few meals. Pasta ain't one of them. Double carb is like double denim.
Totally wrong!


----------



## Dan U (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Nah! Chips are only appropriate with a very few meals. Pasta ain't one of them. Double carb is like double denim.
> Totally wrong!


 
so is necking loads of drugs but we often do it from time to time.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Nah! Chips are only appropriate with a very few meals. Pasta ain't one of them. Double carb is like double denim.
> Totally wrong!


Try telling that to a pro cyclist ,pasta,chips,pasta,chips,pasta,chips,bit of fish,pasta,chips.(around 9000 cals a day)


----------



## kittyP (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Nah! Chips are only appropriate with a very few meals. Pasta ain't one of them. Double carb is like double denim.
> Totally wrong!


 
Would you never eat a packet of crisps with a sandwich?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Would you never eat a packet of crisps with a sandwich?


No


----------



## kittyP (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> No


 
Well you are now clearly the unusual one you have to admit?

Crisps and sandwiches always come together, in meal deals in shops, in packed lunches, in picnics etc


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> It would be more helpful if you posted where you saw lasagne and chips on the board outside (if in Brixton).
> 
> Also- I see Express Cafe in Brixton Market does lasagne & chips. How is it that nobody knew this when I posted this thread? It's taken me almost a year and I have found Semas and Express myself now.
> 
> You lot are bloody useless.


 
Jesus wept Onket, if I was looking for a Lasagne & chips that would be the first place I'd check in Brixton. Every sane person must have assumed you'd tried there already


----------



## Dan U (Jul 10, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Well you are now clearly the unusual one you have to admit?
> 
> Crisps and sandwiches always come together, in meal deals in shops, in packed lunches, in picnics etc


 
there is a whole thread on crisps INSIDE sandwiches

nom


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Well you are now clearly the unusual one you have to admit?
> 
> Crisps and sandwiches always come together, in meal deals in shops, in packed lunches, in picnics etc


I don't do meal deals. Those types of sandwich are pretty much inedible. I'm not a fan of crisps usually tbh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Dan U said:


> there is a whole thread on crisps INSIDE sandwiches
> 
> nom


Even wronger


----------



## kittyP (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't do meal deals. Those types of sandwich are pretty much inedible. I'm not a fan of crisps usually tbh.


 
I wasn't saying you have to eat them, I don't either, but I was proving the point that doubling up on carbs is deemed to be nationally (at least) acceptable and normal.


----------



## Corax (Jul 10, 2012)

Crisps and sandwiches go well, but the quantities are smaller.  If you just had a handful of chips and a morsel of sagna then okay, but all the pics have been of whopping great portions of both.

Also a much bigger textural variation between crisps and bread than pasta and chips.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

I disagree. It is totally unacceptable. I want to ban crisps altogether now. And any other kind of snack.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 10, 2012)

Corax said:


> Crisps and sandwiches go well, but the quantities are smaller. If you just had a handful of chips and a morsel of sagna then okay, but all the pics have been of whopping great portions of both.
> 
> Also a much bigger textural variation between crisps and bread than pasta and chips.


 
You have not seen the size of my packed lunch


----------



## Dan U (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I disagree. It is totally unacceptable. I want to ban crisps altogether now. And any other kind of snack.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I disagree. It is totally unacceptable. I want to ban crisps altogether now. And any other kind of snack.


 
Off you go then


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 10, 2012)

Doesn't OU have some fairly strong opinions generally on food-mixing? Or was that someone else?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm a bit of a separatist, yes


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Jesus wept Onket, if I was looking for a Lasagne & chips that would be the first place I'd check in Brixton. Every sane person must have assumed you'd tried there already


 
Nice try.


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm a bit of a separatist, yes


 
Talk about it on your own separatist thread, then.


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

Corax said:


> Onket being a grumpy killjoy I'm used to. Onket being needlessly unpleasant isn't his usual form though.


 
Bad day or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2012)

Is that half a clam?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> Talk about it on your own separatist thread, then.


It's called for on this thread though


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

Doesn't even look like one.


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's called for on this thread though


 
Can't see how. This thread is about lasagne & chips in Brixton (see thread title).

It's not called 'argue about what to have with sandwiches here' is it?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Even wronger



That there is a thread? Or the whole practice of crisp sandwiches? 

p.s. Crisp cobs are better than crisp sandwiches but both are yum.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Threads digress.
It is known.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> Can't see how. This thread is about lasagne & chips in Brixton (see thread title).
> 
> It's not called 'argue about what to have with sandwiches here' is it?



If threads didn't detour this wouldn't be Urban.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Gromit said:


> That there is a thread? Or the whole practice of crisp sandwiches?
> 
> p.s. Crisp cobs are better than crisp sandwiches but both are yum.


Both


----------



## Corax (Jul 10, 2012)

Gromit said:


> That there is a thread? Or the whole practice of crisp sandwiches?
> 
> p.s. Crisp cobs are better than crisp sandwiches but both are yum.


What's a 'crisp cob'?  Google didn't help.


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

I think it's better to talk about your digresses elsewhere, thanks.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 10, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Doesn't OU have some fairly strong opinions generally on food-mixing? Or was that someone else?





Orang Utan said:


> I'm a bit of a separatist, yes


Oh right, I have a vague memory of an Urbanite who only ate foods of a certain colour and there had to be gaps between the food as anything touching would be rejected. Is that you then OU?


----------



## Corax (Jul 10, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oh right, I have a vague memory of an Urbanite who only ate foods of a certain colour and there had to be gaps between the food as anything touching would be rejected. is that you then OU?


Surprising number of people like that.  Should have been beaten more as children IMO.


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2012)

That's enough, thanks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh no that's not me.
I don't like bean juice tainting other FEB items and I eat the foods on my plate sequentially, rather than simultaneously. 
Nothing too weird.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> That's enough, thanks.


Not your call.
Tough shit!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2012)

Corax said:


> What's a 'crisp cob'? Google didn't help.


 
A cob is a type of bread roll so it's just crisps in a roll i.e. a sandwich.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> I think it's better to talk about your digresses elsewhere, thanks.


 

here


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> I think it's better to talk about your digresses elsewhere, thanks.


Here will do fine


----------



## Corax (Jul 10, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> A cob is a type of bread roll so it's just crisps in a roll i.e. a sandwich.


Given that roll is a subset of sandwich, I'd assumed something else had been meant.  This will be noted in Gromit's end of term report.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Which is better? Taking quality, quantity, price, seat comfort and travelling distance into account of course.


 
Haven't had the lasagne but tried Sema's for the first time quite recently and was impressed. Really good breakfast even though my friend got told off as she was letting her little boy bash his knife against a mirror, in fact especially because my friend got told off for that.


----------



## Onket (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for bringing the thread back on track, nagapie.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 11, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Haven't had the lasagne but tried Sema's for the first time quite recently and was impressed. Really good breakfast even though my friend got told off as she was letting her little boy bash his knife against a mirror, in fact especially because my friend got told off for that.


I love semas breakfast lovely people in there


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 12, 2012)

Have you considered travelling outside brixton for your lasagne and chips?


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Have you considered travelling outside brixton for your lasagne and chips?


 
I only get an hour, same as most people.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Have you considered travelling outside brixton for your lasagne and chips?


Noooooooo!  Don't you know that if you go beyond the boundaries it's all backdrops and pixels?


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Noooooooo! Don't you know that if you go beyond the boundaries it's all backdrops and pixels?


 
We're talking about doing this within the 1 hour I get for my dinner, remember.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> We're talking about doing this within the 1 hour I get for my dinner, remember.


Can't you have it in the evening instead?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> We're talking about doing this within the 1 hour I get for my dinner, remember.


 
you mean lunch ?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> you mean lunch ?



Back on topic


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

It's dinner!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2012)

The fuck is it dinner.

Dinner is an evening meal.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 12, 2012)

it is dinner if you are northern


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The fuck is it dinner.
> 
> Dinner is an evening meal.


Not necessarily. It's usually tea.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2012)

Dan U said:


> it is dinner if you are northern


 
When in Rome etc...


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> The fuck is it dinner.
> 
> Dinner is an evening meal.


Tea is the evening meal and dinner is what you have at dinnertime i.e. sometime in the middle of the day.I'm well middle-class me and I know these things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

When do you have your Christmas dinner? What are the ladies wot serve you food at school?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not necessarily. It's usually tea.


 
Tea is an early evening meal. An early dinner, or late lunch.

Usually the term is reserved for children, who aren't allowed to eat too late, as they have to go to bed earlier than the adults.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2012)

This is the true order...

Breakfast
Elevenses
Brunch
Lunch
Tea
Dinner/Supper
Midnight Feast


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2012)

Elevenses? Smoko surely.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2012)

Keep your foreign exotic terms out of these local forums please.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

As much as I agree with OU on this one, this has been done before and in any event should be discussed within it's own thread. Perhaps fractionman will helpfully link to one soon.

I went to the Express Cafe today. They had sold out of lasagne. It, therefore, must be top notch.

I had braised lamb, mash & veg. The cup of tea was fairly poor (weak).

I will have to go back.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> When do you have your Christmas dinner?


To be honest, I start cooking the Christmas dinner when I'm good and fucking ready, so usually we eat it around 7pm.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

Please use the correct thread, Mrs M.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 12, 2012)

I hate to break it to you all, but "dinner" (as with many words in the English language) has an interchangeable meaning and can be used for either lunch or the evening meal. Both meanings are correct. (Just like Brixton is both SW2 and SW9).


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

Can a mod please remove all of these off topic posts? Ta.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I hate to break it to you all, but "dinner" (as with many words in the English language) has an interchangeable meaning and can be used for either lunch or the evening meal. Both meanings are correct. (Just like Brixton is both SW2 and SW9).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

Supper is well out of order, mind


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

Has lasagne versus lasagna been done yet?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 12, 2012)

Breakfast is breakfast
Elevenses is second breakfast
Lunch is lunch
Tea is a snack
Dinner is dinner
Supper is more dinner


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Has lasagne versus lasagna been done yet?


Don't go there


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 12, 2012)

Dinner for the evening meal is posh isn't it?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish Tony's Café in Chapter St, Pimlico (just on the other side of Vauxhall Bridge Road not far from Pimlico tube) was in Brixton. Their lasagne and chips is in my top 3 of all time. There, but only there, I have their coleslaw as well. ALL ON THE SAME PLATE, OU!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Dinner for the evening meal is posh isn't it?


 
I thought supper was ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

Coleslaw is evil


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Coleslaw is evil


 
I think this is the first time EVER I've 100% agreed with a post of yours


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Dinner for the evening meal is posh isn't it?


 
What is the evening meal if it's not dinner? It's not (incorrectly) interchangeable with 'lunch' is it? No one, but *no one, *has lunch at 9pm


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

And it is lasagne, unequivocally so


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> What is the evening meal if it's not dinner? :


TEA


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> TEA


 
Tea time is 4pm! Or tiffin, if you will.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 12, 2012)

We had dinner ladies at school but ate lunch.

That's fucked up imo.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2012)

We had dinner time at school but could buy a bunny lunch to eat during it.(bunny lunch don't ask)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Tea time is 4pm! Or tiffin, if you will.


I eat my tea between the hours of 8-10pm


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Their lasagne and chips is in my top 3 of all time.


I should mention the other two I suppose. It used to be in the Astral Café, just near the Coroner's Court on Horseferry Road, but they've sold the business on and it's no longer a lovely old Italian woman who made the pasta fresh herself. Also the Phoenix used to do a great lasagne and chips (their lasagne & Moussaka used to be made by a woman who lives round the corner from me). I haven't had lasagne there for ages so I don't know what it's like now.

Historically (as in way back during the 1980s) the very very best was in Val de Taro on the Camberwell New Road, made by a lovely woman called Nita but she retired long ago and it's not been a café for a long time. Hers was the lasagne and chips and not in the running for my top 3 as hers was the pinnacle of lasagne and against which I've judged every other lasagne. Her stuffed lambs hearts were the pinnacle of good cheap comforting café food. You just don't see offal much in cafés any more


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

peterkro said:


> We had dinner time at school but could buy a bunny lunch to eat during it.(bunny lunch don't ask)


Like bunny chow? Are you a South African?


eta
Bunny chow is the *only* good thing to happen as a result of apartheid.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I eat my tea between the hours of 8-10pm


 
And you have dinner between 12-2? 

So wtf do you have lunch?


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 12, 2012)

Absolutely. Packed _lunch_ people. It's a packed _lunch_.  Not dinner, _lunch_.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

I usually have my dinner after 2 actually. It is also known as lunch by some people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

And wtf stands for what the fuck, not when the fuck.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 12, 2012)

Sunday _lunch_ is usually served until late afternoon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> And wtf stands for what the fuck, not when the fuck.


 
And dinner is in the evening _only_.

We can all make up stuff that isn't true, can't we?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

Who's making stuff up? Oh, you!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 12, 2012)

Wont someone think of the vegetarians please? we would like a veggie lasagne and chips too. in brixton or highbury....oh oh oh just remembered cafe trevi in highbury..maybe they do a veg lasagne hmmmm. but today i m in brixton.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> oh oh oh just remembered cafe trevi in highbury..maybe they do a veg lasagne hmmmm. but today i m in brixton.


 
I love that place.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Like bunny chow? Are you a South African?
> 
> 
> eta
> Bunny chow is the *only* good thing to happen as a result of apartheid.


I certainly am not,Kiwi.Bunny lunches were the alternative to fish and chips and dreadfully correct food.It will date me that F&C were 9d and you'd be hard pressed to eat them all.(and we lived in a puddle)


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I should mention the other two I suppose. It used to be in the Astral Café, just near the Coroner's Court on Horseferry Road, but they've sold the business on and it's no longer a lovely old Italian woman who made the pasta fresh herself. Also the Phoenix used to do a great lasagne and chips (their lasagne & Moussaka used to be made by a woman who lives round the corner from me). I haven't had lasagne there for ages so I don't know what it's like now.
> 
> Historically (as in way back during the 1980s) the very very best was in Val de Taro on the Camberwell New Road, made by a lovely woman called Nita but she retired long ago and it's not been a café for a long time. Hers was the lasagne and chips and not in the running for my top 3 as hers was the pinnacle of lasagne and against which I've judged every other lasagne. Her stuffed lambs hearts were the pinnacle of good cheap comforting café food. You just don't see offal much in cafés any more


 
Pinnacle is one of those words that should only be used once per post. HTH/HAND


----------



## Gromit (Jul 12, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Tea time is 4pm! Or tiffin, if you will.



You can have afternoon tea which is tea had sometime in the afternoon

Not to be confused with Cream Tea which is the held at cream time.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Pinnacle is one of those words that should only be used once per post. HTH/HAND


I'd had a stressful morning.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Pinnacle is one of those words that should only be used once per post. HTH/HAND



If there a list or formula to help people spot such words?

I'm guessing monocle could be such a word if it's based on phonetics.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'd had a stressful morning.


 
A lack of good lasagne will do that to you.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'd had a stressful morning.


 
Have _you seen_ what has happened to my thread?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

Gromit said:


> If there a list or formula to help people spot such words?
> 
> I'm guessing monocle could be such a word if it's based on phonetics.


WHAT?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I thought supper was ?


Supper is definitely posh. I've even heard people referring to "supps", as in "hey Tarquin, you comin over for supps tonight?"


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 12, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> What is the evening meal if it's not dinner? It's not (incorrectly) interchangeable with 'lunch' is it? No one, but *no one, *has lunch at 9pm


It's tea. It was always tea when I was younger at home.

I never heard anyone talking about 'dinner' as an evening meal until I worked for a politician in my early 20s....all the politicians had "dinner" in the evening and always at 8pm. I just assumed it was the posh way of referring to it.

Although now, sadly, I do sometimes refer to tea as 'dinner'


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Supper is definitely posh. I've even heard people referring to "supps", as in "hey Tarquin, you comin over for supps tonight?"


 
And you've _still_ not let me know.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2012)

When I was at Eton it was tea,high tea,crumpers,toasty tea or BSDM tea but tea nevertheless.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

So, lasagne & chips in Brixton, anyone?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

You just don't understand how this works


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

Doesn't appear that_ I_ am the one who doesn't understand.

What the fuck does the thread title say? Eh? EH??

Cunts.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 12, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Wont someone think of the vegetarians please? we would like a veggie lasagne and chips too. in brixton or highbury....oh oh oh just remembered cafe trevi in highbury..maybe they do a veg lasagne hmmmm. but today i m in brixton.


Yes, given that I don't eat meat, I would like to know where I can get a vege lasagne and chips in Brixton.

Onket - do any of the fine establishments you've visited offer a vege lasagne and chips please?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Doesn't appear that_ I_ am the one who doesn't understand.
> 
> What the fuck does the thread title say? Eh? EH??
> 
> Cunts.


It's rare that a conversation sticks to one subject


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes, given that I don't eat meat, I would like to know where I can get a vege lasagne and chips in Brixton.
> 
> Onket - do any of the fine establishments you've visited offer a vege lasagne and chips please?


 
There's possibly room for a seperate thread on that subject, tbf.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's rare that a conversation sticks to one subject


 
Conversation, yes. Discussion, yes.

But not the answer to a straightforward question.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

Is there anywhere in Brixton/SW London that sells lamahcun?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Conversation, yes. Discussion, yes.
> 
> But not the answer to a straightforward question.


You know the answer


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You know the answer


 
The question hasn't been fully answered.

Amongst these 8 pages, I think the following have been suggested-

Cafe on the Hill (doesn't serve lasagne)
Semas (I found myself- not actually suggested- lasagne too small, but almost made up by size of portion of chips)
Phoenix (doesn't serve lasagne)
Vera Cruz (too slow & small portions)
Express Cafe (found myself- not actually yet tried)

Probably less than a page worth of posts. Would have made a nice sticky for people looking for lasagne & chips in Brixton at dinnertime. Sadly not to be, mainly because of you. Hope you're satisfied.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Is there anywhere in Brixton/SW London that sells lamahcun?


 
They used to sell it in the mediterranean supermarket on Streatham Hill.  No idea if they still do cos I've not been there for about 4 years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

Fresh lamahcun? Or was it cold/ready meal style?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Fresh lamahcun? Or was it cold/ready meal style?


 
Fresh


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh come on, don't encourage him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> Oh come on, don't encourage him.


Have you tried lamahcun? It's well nice


----------



## colacubes (Jul 12, 2012)

Fwiw the lasagne in The Albert's not too bad.  It doesn't come with chips but you could always order a portion as well.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

Straightforward enough question.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...agne-chips-in-brixton-this-dinnertime.296167/


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

You've missed dinnertime I'm afraid


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

I think the following have already been suggested-

Cafe on the Hill (doesn't serve lasagne)
Semas (lasagne too small, but almost made up by size of portion of chips)
Phoenix (doesn't serve lasagne)
Vera Cruz (too slow & small portions)
Express Cafe (remain untried)


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2012)

/puts OU on fucking ignore


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

and while we're on the subject of finding foodstuffs in South West London, suggestions of lamahcun outlets would be most welcome


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2012)

*identical threads merged


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> This is the true order...
> 
> Breakfast
> Elevenses
> ...


 
Where's fourses?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's fourses?


WTF is fourses?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2012)

Greebo said:


> WTF is fourses?


 
It's like elevenses at four o'clock.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Supper is well out of order, mind


 
It's a term used only by poshos for the evening meal.  For right-thinking people it's a cup of cocoa or a bowl of cornflakes before bed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

That's tiffin or high tea
ETA: fourses


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's like elevenses at four o'clock.


  did I mention it's been a looooong day?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2012)

Greebo said:


> did I mention it's been a looooong day?


 
Maybe it's because you're not a builder and don't sit on your arse all day drinking tea with the occasional bit of work in between


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That's tiffin or high tea
> ETA: fourses


 
Do you think blokes on building sites call it that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, certainly


----------



## Ms T (Jul 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> and while we're on the subject of finding foodstuffs in South West London, suggestions of lamahcun outlets would be most welcome


 
Mediterranean Foods (I think that's what it's called) opposite Decorator's Mate in Streatham used to do them.  Haven't been there for years though.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it's because you're not a builder and don't sit on your arse all day drinking tea with the occasional bit of work in between


Nor do I often have to be up at sparrow's fart, unless it's only for an hour or two.


----------



## peterkro (Jul 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Do you think blokes on building sites call it that?


No, as I posted before ,breakfast is around 8-10,dinner 11-4, tea (at double time) 4-10.It was an intermitant problem but we found it that'll be £2700 please or £2600 without the vat. Mastercard? Just let me give my accountant a bell.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 12, 2012)

Onket said:


> I think the following have already been suggested-
> 
> Cafe on the Hill (doesn't serve lasagne)
> Semas (lasagne too small, but almost made up by size of portion of chips)
> ...


What about the Cafe in Brockwell Park - the one at the top? They definitely have lasagne because I've seen it there before, and they must serve chips. You could get there and back in a lunchtime I reckon.

Also, Steve's Cafe in Herne Hill is a likely candidate.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 12, 2012)

There's some seriously questionable stuff on Wikipedia about 'dinner':



> *Dinner* is usually the name of the main meal of the day. Depending upon culture, dinner may be the second, third or fourth meal of the day.[1][2] Originally, though, it referred to the first meal of the day, eaten around noon, and is still occasionally used for a noontime meal, if it is a large or main meal.


 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinner


----------



## killer b (Jul 12, 2012)

indeed. dinner is the noontime meal, whatever it's size.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 12, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There's some seriously questionable stuff on Wikipedia


 
corrected for you.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 12, 2012)

killer b said:


> indeed. dinner is the noontime meal, whatever it's size.





> In Western Europe the fashionable hour for dinner began to be incrementally postponed during the 18th century, to two and three in the afternoon, until at the time of the First French Empire an English traveller to Paris remarked upon the "abominable habit of dining as late as seven in the evening".[5]


----------



## killer b (Jul 12, 2012)

fuck western europe. lancashire sets the mark for this one, lad.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 13, 2012)

If we all lived to the standards imposed by northerners, there wouldn't be much "Great" left in Great Britain.


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2012)

editor said:


> *identical threads merged


 
Wtf?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2012)

killer b said:


> indeed. dinner is the noontime meal, whatever it's size.


 
What's lunch then? 

You people


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2012)

Please unmerge the threads so we can have a proper thread about lasagne in Brixton, and another one for all this idiotic rubbish.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> Wtf?


Two threads + two identical titles = free entry in the realm of mergedom.




			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> Use the search function to see if your topic has already been discussed to save repeating questions/threads that already exist.


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> What's lunch then?


fuck knows. some southern bullshit no doubt.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 13, 2012)

killer b said:


> fuck knows. some southern bullshit no doubt.


 
Chippy


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Two threads + two identical titles = free entry in the realm of mergedom.


 
See post #264


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

See post #265


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2012)

I hate you.


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2012)

By the way, if this gets to 10 pages without a further relevant mention of lasagne in Brixton, you all owe me a pint.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

Dinner in Norway is referred to as _middag_ or _middagsmat_. Meaning "mid-day" or "mid-days' food". Traditionally eaten between 12 and 2. Breakfast is at 5-7, lunch at 9-11, dinner at 12-2, and then some people will have an evening meal (_kveldsmat_) at 7-8.

As for lasagne and chips in Brixton, I haven't got a clue. It's a bit wrong to have chips with lasagne anyyways, no? Is this something we should talk about maybe?


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2012)

You all owe me a pint.

Each.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's some pictures of the aforementioned meal.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

I just can't see the need for the chips.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

Does SW9 do lasagne?


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Dinner in Norway is referred to as _middag_ or _middagsmat_. Meaning "mid-day" or "mid-days' food". Traditionally eaten between 12 and 2. Breakfast is at 5-7, lunch at 9-11, dinner at 12-2, and then some people will have an evening meal (_kveldsmat_) at 7-8.


 
That makes sense, due to lack of daylight you have to eat "dinner" while you can still see it.

Norway = Acceptable to eat "dinner" at lunch time.

UK = No way acceptable


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

So: should the lasagne come in its own bowl or should it run free on the plate?

Important question, folks.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> That makes sense, due to lack of daylight you have to eat "dinner" while you can still see it.
> 
> Norway = Acceptable to eat "dinner" at lunch time.
> 
> UK = No way acceptable


 
There's no lack of daylight in spring/summer. Winter is a different matter. Anyway, the reason these are the traditional hours is to do with the agrarian life of yore; you'd get up to tend the animals at dawn or before, and by noon you'd already have been up for half a day. These days most people probably have dinner between 3-6, depending on their working hours. But kids often still have dinner right after school, usually between 2 and 3.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

editor said:


> So: should the lasagne come in its own bowl or should it run free on the plate?
> 
> Important question, folks.


 
Depends how runny it is? I don't mind either way.


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2012)

I bet it isn't.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> I bet it isn't.


 
You know it isn't when they feel they need to say it's tasty.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> There's no lack of daylight in spring/summer. Winter is a different matter. Anyway, the reason these are the traditional hours is to do with the agrarian life of yore; you'd get up to tend the animals at dawn or before, and by noon you'd already have been up for half a day. These days most people probably have dinner between 3-6, depending on their working hours. But kids often still have dinner right after school, usually between 2 and 3.


 
Norway = Acceptable to eat "dinner" at lunch time in the Winter months


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Norway = Acceptable to eat "dinner" at lunch time in the Winter months


 
You think vikings care what puny angles and saxons think? We have dinner when we want! We have lasagne with saxons on side!


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> I bet it isn't.


It is actually. And there's no weird bits of hormone-pumped animal matter inside.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

editor said:


> It is actually. And there's no weird bits of hormone-pumped animal matter inside.


 
Does it have proper cheese?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Does it have proper cheese?


Didn't look at the label. Tasted nice though.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

editor said:


> Didn't look at the label. Tasted nice though.


 
Quorn is alright I suppose. Don't like the "only 5% fat" thing - IME experience veg food like this is most often enhanced with solid glugs of oil/butter.


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2012)

I used to eat quorn quite a bit about 15 years ago when I had a veggie girlfriend. Was mostly alright, tbf.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2012)

Onket said:


> I used to eat quorn quite a bit about 15 years ago when I had a veggie girlfriend. Was mostly alright, tbf.


It's got a lot better over the years.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2012)

I might have to buy some now, just to see what it tastes like. Must've been aaaaaages since I last had some.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 13, 2012)

editor said:


> It is actually. And there's no weird bits of hormone-pumped animal matter inside.


Just a fungus that was found in discarded tanks round the back of an ICI factory


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 13, 2012)

editor said:


> So: should the lasagne come in its own bowl or should it run free on the plate?
> 
> Important question, folks.


A good lasagne shouldn't run anywhere imvho. 

By which I mean the sauce should've reduced into something thick and very sticky.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 13, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> <snip>By which I mean the sauce should've reduced into something thick and very sticky.


Lovingly handmade, in small quantities?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Just a fungus that was found in discarded tanks round the back of an ICI factory


No, it's that white fungus that grows under turf.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 14, 2012)

I know the had to stop implying it was related to mushroom in their advertising because it's actually more closely related to athletes foot.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2012)

Not really. It's a strain of the genus that is found in soil.
You wouldn't find it in your lawn.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> By the way, if this gets to 10 pages without a further relevant mention of lasagne in Brixton, you all owe me a pint.


 
I'll buy you a pint just coz the way your threads descend in to anarchy and how much it annoys you is sooo amusing. 
Sorry lovely x


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2012)

It's more accurate to describe it as a mould


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 14, 2012)

editor said:


> It is actually. And there's no weird bits of* hormone-pumped animal matter* inside.


You've mentioned this before, but actually that sort of thing is banned in the EU. Hormones are used in America, but in Brixton it's not an issue. It does really piss off the Americans that they can't export their meat here.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 14, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really. It's a strain of the genus that is found in soil.
> You wouldn't find it in your lawn.


Actually that's exactly where it was first discovered. Under turf. I heard a very interesting lecture about it from a member of this august institution.
http://www.britmycolsoc.org.uk/


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 14, 2012)

will this thread promote consumption of lasagne and chips in brixton?  is it enough to kick start the econonomy? (sp mistake but sounds like nom!)​


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 14, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Lovingly handmade, in small quantities?


Really Greebo, really....


----------



## Greebo (Jul 14, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Really Greebo, really....


Is it my fault that I'm sometimes very in touch with my inner reprobate?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 14, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> will this thread promote consumption of lasagne and chips in brixton? is it enough to kick start the econonomy? (sp mistake but sounds like nom!)​


 
I was reading this and wanted to go to Sema's for brunch. But then I looked out the window and it was pissing down, so I think the improvements to the economy might be negated by the bloody rain!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 14, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I was reading this and wanted to go to Sema's for brunch. But then I looked out the window and it was pissing down, so I think the improvements to the economy might be negated by the bloody rain!


you are a breakfast lightweight if you let a monsoon stop you getting to semas


----------



## nagapie (Jul 14, 2012)

Miss-Shelf said:


> you are a breakfast lightweight if you let a monsoon stop you getting to semas


 
I am a rain lightweight, it puts me off going anywhere. The irony of having ended up living in such a wet country.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 14, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I am a rain lightweight, it puts me off going anywhere. The irony of having ended up living in such a wet country.


I do not what you mean about the rain - I sit in the basement typing - I get dressed intending to go out, trot up the stairs take a look at the rain and think 'fuck it'


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 14, 2012)

Onket said:


> By the way, if this gets to 10 pages without a further relevant mention of lasagne in Brixton, you all owe me a pint.


 



Brixton Hatter said:


> What about the Cafe in Brockwell Park - the one at the top? They definitely have lasagne because I've seen it there before, and they must serve chips. You could get there and back in a lunchtime I reckon.
> 
> Also, Steve's Cafe in Herne Hill is a likely candidate.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 14, 2012)

Does the Cafe in Brockwell Park actually make anything at all that's edible? Sorry, but even my son who is an absolute gannet won't eat their food.


----------



## Onket (Jul 14, 2012)

Hatter- Brockwell Park was mentioned on about page 2.

You still owe me a pint.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2012)

Have you tried The Brick Box down Coldharbour Lane?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 14, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have you tried The Brick Box down Coldharbour Lane?


You could propose a lasagne & chips map of Brixton as a community arts project


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


>


 
Is that real?


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You know it isn't when they feel they need to say it's tasty.


 
"surprisingly"


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2012)

I was told my lasagne was outstanding yesterday


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Is that real?


 
'Limited Edition'

I missed out, sadly. I did email them about it (yes, really), but at that time they didn't have plans to do them again.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> 'Limited Edition'
> 
> I missed out, sadly. I did eamil them about it (yes, really),* but at that time they didn't have plans to do them again.*


 
I hope you phoned the council!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 16, 2012)

I went past the Express cafe at the weekend. Lasagne was not mentioned on their menu.


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

It's on one of those clapperboards outside.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 16, 2012)

ah...

I was in Steve's Cafe earlier and they also didn't have lasagne on their main menu - an occasional 'special' only.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's on one of those clapperboards outside.


 
No mention of lasagne on this clapperboard


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> ah...
> 
> I was in Steve's Cafe earlier and they also didn't have lasagne on their main menu - an occasional 'special' only.


 
It appears to generally be the way round here.

Where is Steve's Cafe? That the one on Brixton Rd?


----------



## kittyP (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's on one of those clapperboards outside.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No mention of lasagne on this clapperboard


 
Oh damn you minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Oh damn you minnie


 
Sorry


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No mention of lasagne on this clapperboard


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> It appears to generally be the way round here.
> 
> Where is Steve's Cafe? That the one on Brixton Rd?


No, it's in Herne Hill next to the park. On Norwood Road. A bit of a walk/bus ride, but still possible within a lunch hour. Kind of like the Phoenix, but the banter isn't as good.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


>


 
and?


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

What new devilry is this?

Lasagne, PEAS (wtf!) and _croquet potatoes_.

All shades of wrong.  Jesus


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2012)

Croquet potatoes? Well _lah de dah._


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't actually know where Cheryl & Dave's place is. I was just trying to assist the silly folk who were pretending to not know what I meant by 'clapperboard'.


----------



## kittyP (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> I don't actually know where Cheryl & Dave's place is. I was just trying to assist the silly folk who were pretending to not know what I meant by 'clapperboard'.



I knew what you meant but it wasn't correct 
It's just a chalk board in your picture but I think you meant sandwich board.


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

I meant clapperboard.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

Peas.  Lasagne with peas.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I knew what you meant but it wasn't correct
> It's just a chalk board in your picture but I think you meant sandwich board.


 
or A board, but known more commonly throughout the world (to people called Onket) as a clapperboard


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2012)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Peas.  Lasagne with peas.



I would not choose them but have no major issue with this side.

Currently lasagne is served with garlic bread and salad.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

Next up, pizza with baked beans.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2012)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Next up, pizza with baked beans.



No


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

Lasagne can be served with anything, there are no laws against this kind of stuff.

And in any event, this thread is not the place to discuss the issue. As well you know.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

It'll be spaghetti carbonara with a side of sweetcorn before you know it.

Is that what you want? Cos that's what'll happen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> I meant clapperboard.


You meant sandwich board


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Currently lasagne is served with garlic bread and salad.


 
This is how I'd take it as well, possibly minus the garlic bread.


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

Sweetcorn can go _in_ the carbonara. What's the problem?


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You meant sandwich board


 
I'd have said that if I meant it, tbf.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> Sweetcorn can go _in_ the carbonara. What's the problem?


 
Sweetcorn is the problem.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> Sweetcorn can go _in_ the carbonara. What's the problem?


 
Now you're just trolling


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> I'd have said that if I meant it, tbf.


 
Will they pay someone to stand outside shops clapping the clapperboards once they've all been renamed to keep you happy?


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Sweetcorn is the problem.


 
Not on this thread.

The problem is where to find a decent lasagne and chips in Brixton at dinnertime. People seem to have missed this minor fact, though.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2012)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You meant sandwich board



No he meant the incorrect information in his brain. The stuff he thinks is true. You know....?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No he meant the incorrect information in his brain. The stuff he thinks is true. You know....?


 
The "onket is right and everyone else is wrong" information?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> Not on this thread.
> 
> The problem is where to find a decent lasagne and chips in Brixton at dinnertime. People seem to have missed this minor fact, though.


 
Sweetcorn is a problem everywhere and for all time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2012)

It's about way more than lasagne and chips now, Onky. It's a shame you haven't realised this yet.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> The "onket is right and everyone else is wrong" information?



That is right. Or wrong. Depends if you are Onket or the rest of the world.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket probably tells people he's got the clap when he means he's got himself a sandwich


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2012)

On topic, please. Especially as the threads I now start all seem to just get merged with this faulty one.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2012)

i realise that this might not fit your definition of 'good', but lasagne's on here, as are chips 
http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/food/menu/main/sides-6

e2a:  sorry, already suggested on page 1


sleaterkinney said:


> The weatherspoons past the station might do it - from the microwave


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2012)

Onket said:


> On topic, please. Especially as the threads I now start all seem to just get merged with this faulty one.


 
Sorry 

Back on topic.  You have not seen *lasagne* on a clapperboard


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 17, 2012)

There is no veggie lasgne in trevi in highbury
this will probably only be of interest to titan i realise
i will keep a look out for veggie lasgne in holloway
its not brixton but you can get to brixton on the victoria line


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread isn't about veggie lasagne.

Or Titan Sound.

Or Holloway.

Or the fucking Victoria line.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

It is. It's about loads of things, silly.
Most of them more interesting than pedestrian food in greasy spoons.


----------



## gabi (Jul 18, 2012)

if you have a microwave at work i can heartily recommend this:


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> if you have a microwave at work i can heartily recommend this:


 
Vom.


----------



## gabi (Jul 18, 2012)

It does seem to make one very popular in the office


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It is. It's about loads of things, silly.
> Most of them more interesting than pedestrian food in greasy spoons.


 
You really don't undertand how this works, do you?


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> if you have a microwave at work i can heartily recommend this:


 
Where are the chips? Read the title of the thread, buffoon.


----------



## gabi (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> You really don't undertand how this works, do you?


You don't seem to understand how forums work


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> if you have a microwave at work i can heartily recommend this:


 
You can read my review here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/chicken-tikka-lasagne.237003/


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where are the chips? Read the title of the thread, buffoon.


 





?


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You don't seem to understand how forums work


 


It appears to be you who doesn't understand.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

It's unnatural to stick to one topic of discussion. All conversations digress. Any attempt to control a conversation's flow is doomed to failure.


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

This is a direct, closed question. We've already talked about this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

Not is isn't. You have no control. Give up mate! It probably would have stayed more to the dull topic if you hadn't been so controlling and grumpy about it!


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

I've not been grumpy. It might be easy to wheel out the usual claim, but you'll find no grump here, as usual.


----------



## Santino (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you think Batman eats lasagne?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> I've not been grumpy. It might be easy to wheel out the usual claim, but you'll find no grump here, as usual.


Well you should be aware by now that that is how you are perceived in your desperation to control the discourse.


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

Santino said:


> Do you think Batman eats lasagne?


 
Try hard.


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Well you should be aware by now that that is how you are perceived in your desperation to control the discourse.


 
Irrelevant.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

Santino said:


> Do you think Batman eats lasagne?


No, that's Garfield


----------



## TruXta (Jul 18, 2012)

The more pertinent question would be - where can you find a good lasagne and chips in Batman?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> Irrelevant.


It's totally relevant. If you weren't you, this thread might have turned out more to your satisfaction


----------



## Santino (Jul 18, 2012)

There are a few Italian-American gangsters in Batman, they probably eat lasagne made by their mums.


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> It's totally relevant. If you weren't you, this thread might have turned out more to your satisfaction


 
Do you _really_ think I've got a problem with this thread?!!


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

Santino said:


> There are a few Italian-American gangsters in Batman, they probably eat lasagne made by their mums.


 
Where would they eat it in Brixton though? Please at least attempt to make relevant comment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2012)

Onket said:


> Do you _really_ think I've got a problem with this thread?!!


Of course


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Of course


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2012)

Onket said:


>


 
Is that chicken tickka lasagne?


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2012)

No, cat.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 29, 2012)

I have sent the mr off to Sema's with the little one for lunch, sans mum so I can chill. Doubt they'll get the lasagne though, fry ups were definitely on the cards.


----------



## Kanda (Aug 18, 2012)

Brixton Brew (back of The Hand in Hand) currently have lasagne and chips on the menu....


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2012)

Where exactly is that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2012)

New Park Road


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2012)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 19, 2012)

Blimey
Probably too far up the hill for you


----------



## Onket (Aug 19, 2012)

Not really a valid suggestion for a place to nip to in your dinner hour, but might try it out another time.


----------



## Onket (Aug 21, 2012)

Bit of a funny one today. Seeing as The Phoenix is closed for summer holidays, we went to express Cafe in the market. Last night I made myself some soft brown rolls with Yorkshire Blue cheese & pickle in them, so wasn't going to eat.

Ordered my cup of tea, and asked if they had the Lasagne on (regular readers will remember that the last time I went there they didn't have any left).

They did, so I ate it.

Not bad. Fairly small portion, though. I've got a picture on me phote so I'll post it in due course.

I am now stuffed.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2012)

Onket said:


> Bit of a funny one today. Seeing as The Phoenix is closed for summer holidays, we went to express Cafe in the market. Last night I made myself some soft brown rolls with Yorkshire Blue cheese & pickle in them, so wasn't going to eat.
> 
> Ordered my cup of tea, and asked if they had the Lasagne on (regular readers will remember that the last time I went there they didn't have any left).
> 
> ...


 
 nice one.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 5, 2012)

Onket's constant campaigning for local lasagne and chips is obviously having an effect, as I saw this outside the Express Cafe in Market ROw today:


----------



## colacubes (Sep 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Onket's constant campaigning for local lasagne and chips is obviously having an effect, as I saw this outside the Express Cafe in Market ROw today:


 
I'm not sure how he'll feel about the salad though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how he'll feel about the salad though



Moan like he always fucking does perhaps?


----------



## Dan U (Sep 5, 2012)

Onket i feel i should report I ate lasagne and salad at home the other evening. i tried to encourage the Mrs to buy some chips to go with it but she wasn't having a bar of it.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 5, 2012)

Dan U said:


> Onket i feel i should report I ate lasagne and salad at home the other evening. i tried to encourage the Mrs to buy some chips to go with it but she wasn't having a bar of it.


 
Get rid of her


----------



## Dan U (Sep 5, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Get rid of her


 
if she wasn't pregnant with our child, her bags would be packed


----------



## colacubes (Sep 5, 2012)

Dan U said:


> if she wasn't pregnant with our child, her bags would be packed


 
Hippy


----------



## Onket (Sep 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Onket's constant campaigning for local lasagne and chips is obviously having an effect, as I saw this outside the Express Cafe in Market ROw today:


 
Yes, I mentioned this clapperboard some pages back. Please do catch up.

Also- There was an 'incident' in the Duck Egg cafe the other week. I'm not 100% sure I feel ready to talk about it yet though.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 5, 2012)

Onket said:


> Yes, I mentioned this clapperboard some pages back. Please do catch up.


 
And there I was, thinking my up-to-date LasagneChipoDetectorTM would be of use


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 5, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Onket's constant campaigning for local lasagne and chips is obviously having an effect, as I saw this outside the Express Cafe in Market ROw today:


That place is a bit grim hygiene wise though, I got served brekkie on a dirty plate in there once.


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2012)

It's a bit grim atmosphere-wise, too.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> Also- There was an 'incident' in the Duck Egg cafe the other week. I'm not 100% sure I feel ready to talk about it yet though.


More details needed...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2012)

Slightly off topic but earlier I saw someone order lasagne in Le Top Shop Cafe on Richmond Road. It was like two portions of lasagne together with ample chips AND a large salad. Only £5.99 so I might try it and report back to Onket.


----------



## Onket (Sep 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Slightly off topic but earlier I saw someone order lasagne in Le Top Shop Cafe on Richmond Road. It was like two portions of lasagne together with ample chips AND a large salad. Only £5.99 so I might try it and report back to Onket.


 
Feel free. But you will need to start a thread about lasagne & chips in Twickenham to do so.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 6, 2012)

Onket said:


> Also- There was an 'incident' in the Duck Egg cafe the other week. I'm not 100% sure I feel ready to talk about it yet though.


 
are you ready yet?


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 6, 2012)

I had lunch in an Italian café at the Lambeth Bridge end of Horseferry Road today and the guy next to me was eating lasagne and chips.


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 6, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> I had lunch in an Italian café at the Lambeth Bridge end of Horseferry Road today and the guy next to me was eating lasagne and chips.


Is Pimlico a suburb of Brixton?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes. Everywhere is.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

Onket said:
			
		

> Feel free. But you will need to start a thread about lasagne & chips in Twickenham to do so.



I was just gonna text you


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2012)

This thread is quite poular (14 pages all about lasagne in Brixton). Maybe the Twickenham will be too?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 9, 2012)

Onket said:


> Where exactly is that?





Orang Utan said:


> New Park Road





Onket said:


> Not really a valid suggestion for a place to nip to in your dinner hour, but might try it out another time.


It's no further than Steve's is from Brixton.


----------



## Onket (Sep 9, 2012)

Steve's?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 10, 2012)

Steve's: mentioned in posts 255 and 322.


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2012)

That was a long time ago, I'm sure I addressed the suggestions at the time.


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> Also- There was an 'incident' in the Duck Egg cafe the other week. I'm not 100% sure I feel ready to talk about it yet though.


 
I was presented with a lump of lasagne about 2 inches by 3 inches, with some chips (in there it's listed as chips _*or*_ salad, but personally I don't think a little garnish would break the bank). Anyway, the lasagne was fucking tiny, and I said so. The chef came out, the consequences were not hilarious, etc.

Obviously I can never go back in there ever again.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 10, 2012)

Grumpychops strikes again!


----------



## Dan U (Sep 10, 2012)

Onket said:


> I was presented with a lump of lasagne about 2 inches by 3 inches, with some chips (in there it's listed as chips _*or*_ salad, but personally I don't think a little garnish would break the bank). Anyway, the lasagne was fucking tiny, and I said so. The chef came out, the consequences were not hilarious, etc.
> 
> Obviously I can never go back in there ever again.


----------



## Onket (Sep 10, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Grumpychops strikes again!


 
Please explain. You think a lasagne the size of 2 bits of duplo is acceptable?

And even if it is, how is claiming it's small ever 'grumpy'?!


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2012)

No?

Thought not.


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 13, 2012)

I can't say I can get on with lasagne and chips, but I really can't see the point of *small *lasagne and chips. It's the equivalent of super-sized sashimi. Hot gazpacho. Alcohol-free martini. (etc.)


----------



## Winot (Sep 13, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> I can't say I can get on with lasagne and chips, but I really can't see the point of *small *lasagne and chips. It's the equivalent of super-sized sashimi. Hot gazpacho. Alcohol-free martini. (etc.)



Quite. Gazpacho is a dish best served cold an' all that.


----------



## Onket (Sep 13, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> I can't say I can get on with lasagne and chips, but I really can't see the point of *small *lasagne and chips. It's the equivalent of super-sized sashimi. Hot gazpacho. Alcohol-free martini. (etc.)


 
I'd rather have a plate sized lasagne with no chips. Chips are a cost saving measure really, so places can fill you up and charge you less.

But if I'm going to get both, I want a decent sized piece.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...at-september-2012.298589/page-7#post-11515703


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...at-september-2012.298589/page-7#post-11515703


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...at-september-2012.298589/page-7#post-11516100


----------



## Onket (Sep 14, 2012)

Went to the recently renovated and under new management Cafe on the Hill today.

They had run out of lasagne but the MASSIVE breakfast I had instead was top notch.


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

I think it was Monday, I had the lasagne, chips and salad. Top notch, can't recommend it enough.

The salad especially was a nice touch. It was tomato, onion & oil. No lettuce, unless it was chopped very small. It was a bit like what you get in a kebab but more tomato.

I've been there more than once this week- not good for my waistline.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2012)

can you take a pic next time?


----------



## Onket (Sep 28, 2012)

Bit embarrasing, but yeah, ok.


----------



## Edie (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh god, THIS is why I done that postcard for Dave Chinzano (the ungrateful fucker) of eyore eating lasagne and chips


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2012)

Onket said:


> Bit embarrasing, but yeah, ok.


I haven't had lasagne for ages


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 15, 2012)

The Jockey pub (in Shameless) does a lasagne and chips for £2.20 - beat that.







This news would really please Onket, if the Jockey was a) in Brixton rather than Manchester, b) not fictional.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2012)

@Onket I did actually try the lasagne/lasagna at The Albert last week and was pleasantly surprised. It comes with garlic bread and salad though


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2012)

The new special at The Phoenix-


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2012)

It was glorious.

I love that place.


----------



## OpalFruit (Nov 8, 2012)

yes, but it has RADISHES!


----------



## gabi (Nov 8, 2012)

Onket said:


> The new special at The Phoenix-


 
that looks fucking awesome. how much is it?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 8, 2012)

Everytime I see this thread title when I 'view new posts' I want to eat lasagna and chips.  It's becoming a habit.


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2012)

gabi said:


> that looks fucking awesome. how much is it?



I can't remember, sorry. I don't think any meal is more than about a fiver in there.

Remember it's a special, though. Not on every day.


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2012)

@opalfruit

Radishes. Yes?


----------



## gabi (Nov 8, 2012)

Was this as a result of your campaign?


----------



## Kanda (Nov 8, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The Jockey pub (in Shameless) does a lasagne and chips for £2.20 - beat that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bacon Lasagne??? Urgh...


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2012)

gabi said:


> Was this as a result of your campaign?



Campaign?


----------



## Santino (Nov 8, 2012)

Tubes were running fine this morning.


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2012)

Ever considered giving stand up a go? Etc.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 15, 2013)

Breakfast Lasagna


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2013)

Onket 

Wetherspoons new menu starts next week, they are announcing some exciting lasagna news 



> Lasagne is today very much a pub classic, so take time to discover our new recipe.
> 
> The lasagne which you can enjoy at Wetherspoon is a ‘lasagne alla Bolognese’ – namely lasagne with a meaty, tomato sauce and one which
> adheres to the traditional style:
> ...


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 4, 2013)

christ i bet that will be awful.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> christ i bet that will be awful.



They must have chefs, marketing people and copy writers working round the clock to come up such finery.


----------



## Onket (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone fancy shoehorning this into some kind of pubcrawl?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 4, 2013)

honour bound, i spose.  can we do it on the same day as dulwich play at home in the evening.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2013)

Onket said:


> Anyone fancy shoehorning this into some kind of pubcrawl?



Lasagne and chip crawl?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2013)

Lunch plans today Onket ?


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Lunch plans today Onket ?



You around?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> You around?



Sadly not  I am just a keen follower of your lunch odyssey.


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2013)

Might have a swift half today.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2013)

Onket said:
			
		

> Might have a swift half today.



I read that Champagne and Fromage is nice.


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2013)

That's not a bad call,  as it goes.


----------



## 8den (Oct 31, 2013)

Badgers said:


> They must have chefs, marketing people and copy writers working round the clock to come up such finery.



Well marketing people and copywriters anyway.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 2, 2013)

Not Brixton. Gosport


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks spot on, that.


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Looks spot on, that.


It was excellent. I saw it, and thought of you 

*burp*


----------



## Onket (Nov 2, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> It was excellent. I saw it, and thought of you
> 
> *burp*



Nice one. Did you have it for dinner, though? Or tea? :eyebrow:


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 2, 2013)

Onket said:


> Nice one. Did you have it for dinner, though? Or tea? :eyebrow:


Supper, obviously


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 2, 2013)

Nah, only joking. Dinner. I fail to see what else one could call it tbh


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 2, 2013)

my mouth is watering...


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 2, 2013)

pinkmonkey said:


> Everytime I see this thread title when I 'view new posts' I want to eat lasagna and chips.  It's becoming a habit.


And its just happened again! Doh!


----------



## Onket (Nov 3, 2014)

Lasagne, chips and a token bit of salad (inc coleslaw) from Express Cafe today.


Recommended.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 3, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Lasagne and chip crawl?


I like the sound of a lasagne and chip crawl. 12 lasagnes and 1 pint on the way home. When you are sick the next day you can blame the pint and not the 12 lasagnes.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I like the sound of a lasagne and chip crawl. 12 lasagnes and 1 pint on the way home. When you are sick the next day you can blame the pint and not the 12 lasagnes.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I like the sound of a lasagne and chip crawl. 12 lasagnes and 1 pint on the way home. When you are sick the next day you can blame the pint and not the 12 lasagnes.


The plural of lasagne is lasagne. The singular is lasagna.

HTH.


----------



## Onket (Nov 4, 2014)

"Some lasagne".


----------



## Rushy (Nov 4, 2014)

Onket said:


> "Some lasagne".


"that was quite some lasagna "


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 4, 2014)

EastEnder said:


> The plural of lasagne is lasagne. The singular is lasagna.
> 
> HTH.


I'm Irish. The plural of lasagne is fucking lasagnes


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm Irish. The plural of lasagne is fucking lasagnes


What about Lego?


----------



## Onket (Nov 4, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> What about Lego?


Needs (and deserves) it's own thread, that one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2014)

Onket said:


> Needs (and deserves) it's own thread, that one.


I think it's been covered at great length already


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 4, 2014)

A Lego is not a thing. A lasagna is. Hth


----------



## Onket (Nov 4, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I think it's been covered at great length already



Ah, right.

I hope you're not bringing 'cross-thread beef' on to this wholesome thread.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 4, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> A Lego is not a thing. A lasagna is. Hth


Yes. Only a Lego brick is a thing


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 6, 2014)

I wanted a lasagne and chips and lunch time. Alas, it was not to be.


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I wanted a lasagne and chips and lunch time. Alas, it was not to be.


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 6, 2014)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I wanted a lasagne and chips and lunch time. Alas, it was not to be.


_A_ lasagna, _some_ lasagne.

HTH.


----------



## JTG (Feb 12, 2015)

I may go to the local caff for some this dinnertime

Not in Brixton though


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 12, 2015)

#neverforget
#onkupy


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 12, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> #neverforget
> #onkupy


*sings*
Good Night Urban's Rose......


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2017)

People are disgusted by the meal Theresa May served her team before election


----------

